# Silk Piano Out Now! 50% Off - Fazioli Concert Grand for Kontakt



## Aria Sounds (Nov 20, 2015)

Aria Sounds are proud to present their latest sampled instrument - Silk - a concert grand Fazioli piano, captured in all it's sonic glory. 

The Fazioli is one of the most sought after and prestigious pianos in the world, with an absolutely unique sound, and the most beautiful crystal-clear low end. 



http://ariasounds.com/silk_kontakt_grand_piano_sample_library.html


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 21, 2015)

Sounds gorgeous, and incredible price. I'm just wondering about the statement "up to 76 velocity layers per note (average of 35 velocity layers per note)." Where do the differences in number of velocity layers appear? ie do some octaves have more velocity layers than others? Or does one pedal position have more velocity layers than the other? Or do different mic perspectives have different numbers of velocity layers?


----------



## Assa (Nov 21, 2015)

Did anyone check this out yet?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 21, 2015)

Also, how long is the intro pricing for?


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 21, 2015)

Also curious about this one. I would love to hear feedback from people who may have purchased this and I would also be interested in hearing additional demos. At this writing we only have the single 1:07 piece that I'm aware of.


----------



## Aria Sounds (Nov 21, 2015)

Lode_Runner said:


> Sounds gorgeous, and incredible price. I'm just wondering about the statement "up to 76 velocity layers per note (average of 35 velocity layers per note)." Where do the differences in number of velocity layers appear? ie do some octaves have more velocity layers than others? Or does one pedal position have more velocity layers than the other? Or do different mic perspectives have different numbers of velocity layers?



Some notes have more velocity notes than others - we recorded the entire piano at a high level of dynamic layers, and it was great, and then we decided to go over the notes which are typically used and heard (i.e. towards the middle and upper end of the piano) very fast in succession, many more times, to get as many variations and layers as possible for really smooth crescendos.

The top dynamic layers are very very loud, and the quietest layers are extremely delicate, something we've missed from a few other libraries, and aimed to get in, as you need a very well trained pianist to get the full spectrum of sound from a great piano 

Intro pricing is just for a little while usually, however we are starting our black Friday sales soon, so most likely this piano will also continue it's sale through to that!


----------



## Aria Sounds (Nov 21, 2015)

Wes Antczak said:


> Also curious about this one. I would love to hear feedback from people who may have purchased this and I would also be interested in hearing additional demos. At this writing we only have the single 1:07 piece that I'm aware of.


more demos on the way very soon!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks! Looking forward to hearing at least a couple additional demos. If possible, something highlighting the extreme range of dynamics and then something showcasing the library within an orchestral context. Both a "dressed" and a "naked" version for the orchestral demo would be appreciated.

What you mentioned about focusing additional layers where they are needed most makes sense to me.


----------



## Raindog (Nov 21, 2015)

Very curious about this library as well as the only other Fazioli sample piano I know is from "Imperfect Samples", A great product, but the one man company is a bit unreliable at the moment. Curious if your sampled piano has the same warmth and character as the one from Imperfect Samples. Looking forward to some more demos
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Aria Sounds (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi Reinzog,

From what I can remember, I think the Imperfect Samples Fazioli has a little more of an emphasized-sounding low end - not to say the Silk piano by us doesn't have a warmth to it, it has a very beautiful and warm low register. More demos coming very soon to show this off a bit more.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 21, 2015)

Sounds nice. Is it possible to tweak how the instrument responds to velocity. Curve presets or a variable sweep like Piano in Blue?

Looking forward to hearing more demos, maybe a video walkthrough?

Thanks


----------



## Aria Sounds (Nov 22, 2015)

jtnyc said:


> Sounds nice. Is it possible to tweak how the instrument responds to velocity. Curve presets or a variable sweep like Piano in Blue?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more demos, maybe a video walkthrough?
> 
> Thanks


There isn't a function to tweak velocity curve yet, the dynamic layers are mapped evenly from top to bottom.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 22, 2015)

Being able to tweak velocity curves would probably be helpful as people have different controllers with different ranges. Perhaps in a future update.


----------



## kj.metissage (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes, you should definitely add a script to tweak the velocity curve. It would help.


----------



## Assa (Nov 22, 2015)

I bought this yesterday and did not spend much time with it yet, but I'm missing the possibility to tweak the curves as well...for my taste it reacts way too sensitive. Gotta say though I really like the sound, especially the lower velocities and the low register sound beautiful to me...but I am not a piano player, so my thoughts are probably not very valuable.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 22, 2015)

Assa, your thoughts are every bit as valuable as anyone else's, imo. Especially given the limited amount of information and demos on this particular library I would say that all feedback is helpful and much appreciated.

Btw, would you be willing to share what kind of controller you are using? I am going to venture a guess and say that the library is probably tailored to a weighted controller. If you are using something that is semi-weighted or not weighted at all that might explain your experience of it being too sensitive.

Again, this is why being able to tweak the velocity curve might be a good idea for something to add. It would also make the library more usable to a wider audience. Just my two cents...


----------



## Assa (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey Wes,

I'm using a pretty old electric piano from korg, can't tell you excactly what's the name of the model...but I'd say it is much better than the average midi keyboard when it comes to playability, so this is not the issue...I guess it's just my personal preference, when I use other piano libraries I also tend to adjust it with the curves.

If you are interested, here you can hear a short fiddling, just playing some chords (totally dry btw)

http://amadeus-pakmur.com/piano_test.mp3

Just to give you an impression of a context where I see myself using this piano. I especially like the warm but also very defined low end.


----------



## Aria Sounds (Nov 23, 2015)

Just another very quick demo for the piano which shows the highest and lowest dynamics off nicely - we will definitely add a velocity sensitivity control, seeing as a few people have asked.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 23, 2015)

Cheers Aria for the additional demo and also for deciding to add the velocity sensitivity control. Thank you also to Assa for posting that short mp3 test!


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm confused, the website says 50% off sale price £20, which is $30, but it wants to charge me $39. Is the sale still on?


----------



## gregh (Nov 24, 2015)

X-Bassist said:


> I'm confused, the website says 50% off sale price £20, which is $30, but it wants to charge me $39. Is the sale still on?


same for me but in pounds going to $AUS - I emailed them but have not heard back yet


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 25, 2015)

gregh said:


> same for me but in pounds going to $AUS - I emailed them but have not heard back yet


It's strange, it says up the top of the page that it's £19 for a limited time, but below that it says £23.99 for a limited time. It's telling me that it's about AU$52.99 which is about right as a conversion from the £23.99 price.


----------



## gregh (Nov 25, 2015)

Lode_Runner said:


> It's strange, it says up the top of the page that it's £19 for a limited time, but below that it says £23.99 for a limited time. It's telling me that it's about AU$52.99 which is about right as a conversion from the £23.99 price.


and then there was the extra discount of 15% on top of that for the first 100 people (which would have been me). But probably just some IT glitch they will fix in the next day or two


----------



## Aria Sounds (Nov 26, 2015)

Apologies, this has now been amended to the stated price on the home page £19.99


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 26, 2015)

You should fix your product page as well. For some reason it still wants to charge $33. Also there is no way to get to it through your websites homepage. The instruments page does not have a piano category and it's in none of the others. It's listed as on sale on your home page but there is no link to get to it. I'm on Firefox. Is this a new site?


----------



## kj.metissage (Nov 27, 2015)

Please let us know when the update featuring velocity curve control is out.


----------



## Anders Wall (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello forum.
I've sent msg to the Aria team to no avail both here and on their homepage, guess they are busy.
Is there someone here who could help me fix the different sounding G#1 and A1 at velocity 14-20
I think the file is called 44_1356.ncw
I just don't now how to re-map (or what it's called) the file.

Please see attachment for audio. I'm playing A, G# G and Bb

Is copying a different velocity-file and re-naming it to 1536.ncw a solution or would you do something else?
As far as I can tell the nki is open and will allow me to edit some parts of it.

Best,
Anders

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/silkbug-mp3.5126/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------

